# Kung sa akin ka magtatanong



## turkjey5

Can someone translate these sentences please. They're in a text but they don't give any translation.
Thanks!!

Kung sa akin ka magtatanong.

Kung ako ang tatanungin mo.


----------



## Cake.

_Kung sa akin ka magtatanong..._
_Kung ako ang tatanungin mo..._

These two mean the same thing although the second one is more natural for conversations and what I'd use anyway. They are translated respectively as thus:

If you're going to ask me...
If you ask me...


----------



## Scherle

Hello!

Kung sa akin ka magtatanong. = If you will ask me. 

Kung ako ang tatanungin mo. = If you will to ask me. 


I hope it helps


----------

